# [ISPConfig 3] Subdomain anlegen



## Falcon37 (6. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte für eine Domain eine Subdomain anlegen (kein eigenes Web). Vorgegangen bin ich so:
Sites -> Unter Websites -> auf Subdomain -> als Host _radio_ -> Redirect Typ R gewählt ->  Redirect Pfad _/rados_

Sollte doch so eigentlich gehen oder? Ich muss zugeben ganz durchblicken tu ich da gerade nicht... SuFU + Google habe ich natürlich schon bemüht, aber nichts was direkt helfen konnte gefunden.

Also wenn wer mehr weiß...


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

Dus hast den / am Ende des redirect Pfades vergessen.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Mai 2009)

Hmmm also auch mit / geht's leider nicht.


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2009)

Probier mal L statt R, der slash am Ende muss aber auf jeden Fall da sein. Den Zielordner rados hast Du aber engelegt und da ist auch eine index Seite drin?


----------



## Falcon37 (8. Mai 2009)

Jop index ist vorhanden und Ordner existiert. Aber auch mitn Wechsel auf L statt R gehts leider nicht, muss ich sonst noch was beachten?
Hier mal ein Screen wie ichs eingerichtet haben, vielleicht stimmt ja was nicht...


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2009)

Sieht ok aus. Überprüf nochmal dass Du die Domain auch anpingen kannst und dass sie auf die gleichge IP verweist wie die haupt-domain der website.


----------



## Falcon37 (9. Mai 2009)

Die Subdomain kann ich nicht anpingen, bekomme _Bad destination_, die Hauptdomain natürlich schon.


Zitat von Till:


> ... gleichge IP verweist wie die haupt-domain der website.


wie kann ich das sicher stellen?


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2009)

Z.b. indem Du die domain mit dig abfragst oder sie anpingst, das ping Kommando zeigt Dir auch die IP an.


----------



## Falcon37 (13. Mai 2009)

Ok, also die Subdomain ist nicht anpingbar, irgendwie gibt es anscheinend ein Problm mit der Namensauflösung. Hmmm, jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter  Muss ich ggf. einen DNS Eintrag machen oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

Klar, für jede subdomain die man benutzen will muss auch ein dns a-record existieren.


----------



## Falcon37 (14. Mai 2009)

Hab ich angelegt - aber wenn ich die Subdomain jetzt aufrufe zeigt es auf die Hauptdomain also www.domain.de und nicht dem eigentlichen Verzeichnis...


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2009)

Dann ist Dein Redirect Eintrag noch nicht korrekt. Du musst erstmal das Verzeichnis anlegen und dann den Redirect eintragen inkl. / am Ende.


----------



## Falcon37 (15. Mai 2009)

Jetzt steht ich aufm Schlauch  Also das Verzeichnis habe ich ja bereits angelegt. Diese Redirect Eintrag erfolgt doch beim Registrar oder in ISPConfig? hatte irgendwie noch nie eine Subdomain bei ISPConfig angelegt und deswegen leider kein plan...


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2009)

Also ein redirekt erfolgt nicht beim registrar sondern wird in der apache config hinterlegt, also in ispconfig.

Du musst Dir halt überlegen was Du willst, ist die subdomain ein eigenes web, dann legst Du halt einefcah ein neues web für sub.domain.tld an, ansonsten kannst Du auch eine subdomain einem bestehenden web hinzufügen mittels subdomain hinzufügen Funktion in ispconfig. Die subdomain verweist dann natürlich erstmal direkt auf das web, dem du sie hinzugefügt hast. Soll sie auf ein Unterverzeichnis verweisen, dann nimmst Du die redirect Funktion bei den subdomain Einstellungen, wählst als Typ 'L' aus und gibst dann las Ziel Dein Verzeichnis an, also z-b. /subdirectory/ wobei der Pfad immer relativ zum web Verzeichnis ist und mit einem / enden muss.


----------



## Falcon37 (16. Mai 2009)

Okay thx, dann habe ichs doch wohl richtig verstanden. Also dann müßte die Subdomain aber theoretisch jetzt laufen, tut sie aber nicht. Eigentlich wollte ich kein eigenes Web nur für eine Subdomain machen, werde aber dann das mal versuchen.


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2009)

Doch, sie müsset laufen. Was kommt denn genau wenn Du die subdomain aufrufst? Denk bitte auch daran, dass es bis zu 48 stunden dauert bis Änderungen im DNS System wirksam werden.


----------



## Falcon37 (16. Mai 2009)

Also im normalen Browser bekomme ich _Adresse nicht gefunden_ und beim Versuch anzupingen: _Bad destination_


Zitat von Till:


> Denk bitte auch daran, dass es bis zu 48 stunden dauert bis Änderungen im DNS System wirksam werden.


Das habe ich beachtet, habe 3 Tage gewartet.


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2009)

> Also im normalen Browser bekomme ich _Adresse nicht gefunden_ und beim Versuch anzupingen: _Bad destination_


Ok, dann hat es zumindest mit dem Web in ISPConfig nichts zu tun. Der Fehler liegt dann im DNS setup der subdomain.


----------



## Falcon37 (16. Mai 2009)

Aso ok, und vielleicht eine Idee wie ich dies fixen und den Fehler finden könnte ?


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Überprüf als erstes mal die Nameserver Einträge mittels.

dig sub.domain.tld


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

Da hänge ich grade fest.
Wenn ich dig sub.domain.tld eingeben kommt
dig: command not found

Habe einen dns a eintrag gemacht und wie gesagt eine Subdomain inkl. Verzeichnis angelegt. Das gibt im Browser eine Endlosschleife so das Verbindung abgebrochen wird.


> Umleitungsschleife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2009)

Dig ist glaube ich paked dns-utils oder bind-utils oder sowas drin. GGF. mait dem Paketmanager Deiner Linux distro danach suchen.



> Habe einen dns a eintrag gemacht und wie gesagt eine Subdomain inkl. Verzeichnis angelegt. Das gibt im Browser eine Endlosschleife so das Verbindung abgebrochen wird.


Dann hast Du da wohl eine falsche Umleitung eingerichtet. Du kannst z.B. ein Web nicht auf sich selbst umleiten, macht ja auch gerkeinen Sinn.


----------



## mrairbrush (26. Mai 2009)

Bei der Hauptdomain hat es ja geklappt. Bei den weiteren Domains scheint das anlegen einen Subdomain nicht zu gehen. Komischerweise gibt es auch kein Fehler in den Errorlogs. Das errorlog von isp ist eh immer leer, im Apache ist nichts zu finden und bei den einzelnen Domains finde ich auch nichts.
Seltsam. Die Errorlogs sind sowieso unvollständig habe ich festgestellt.
Wenn von aussen nach einer Datei gesucht wird zeigt das Errorlog zwar an das eine Datei nicht gefunden wurde und den reeferer aber nicht was gesucht wurde..


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2009)

Schau mal in die vhost Datei, wenn die Subdomain da gelistet ist dann ist von ISPconfig aus alles ok und es liegt am DNS Eintrag der subdomain.


----------



## Falcon37 (8. Juni 2009)

Hab ISPConfig 3 mal neu aufgesetzt, geht immer noch nicht. Komisch ist aber auch das er omain.com als eingerichtet Subdomain zeigt, dawohl ich 100 % meine korrekte *d*omain.com angegeben habe.
Habe jetzt einfach mal ein neues Web für die Subdomain angelegt, FTP läuft aber die Subdomain ist weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Naja ich wart mal min. 12 Stunden, vielleicht liegt es ja jetzt an der DNS...


----------



## Falcon37 (21. Juni 2009)

Bin immer noch beim Thema.

das ergibt dig:


```
(xxx@lonny)-(~) $ dig forum.meine-domain.tld

; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P1 <<>> forum.meine-domain.tld
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 51984
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;forum.meine-domain.tld.         IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
meine-domain.tld.        3601    IN      SOA     ns1.softlayer.com. hostmaster.softlayer.com. 2008080808 10001 1801 604401 3601

;; Query time: 106 msec
;; SERVER: XXX.XX.XX.X#53(XXX.XX.XX.X)
;; WHEN: Sun Jun 21 17:42:19 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 109
```


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2009)

Das heißt dass da immer noch der DNS A-Record für forum.meine-domain.tld fehlt. Du musst Dich in die Adminkonsole des DNS Servers 
ns1.softlayer.com einloggen und dort einen DNS A-Record für forum.meine-domain.tld anlegen der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist. Eine Neuinstallation von ISPConfig bringt da garnichts, da ja in ISPConfig kein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## miglosch (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich an der Stelle mal einklinken darf...

Was aus meiner Sicht in ISPC3 nicht funktioniert ist, dass beim anlegen einer Subdomain, automatisch im Stammverzeichnis der Hauptdomain ein Unterverzeichnis angelegt wird und die Einträge auch entsprechend in der Datenbank angelegt werden.

Zur Verdeutlichung:

Ich habe die Domain _miglosch.de_ angelegt, woraufhin ISPC3 automatisch die Vhost-Datei, die Symlinks (miglosch.de -> /var/www/clients/client1/web3/) und die Verzeichnisse (/var/www/clients/client1/web3/) angelegt hat. So weit, so schön.

Jetzt fände ich (und das ist auch nur meine Meinung) es sehr praktisch, wenn beim Anlegen der Subdomain _forum._miglosch.de (über den Menüpunkt "Subdomain") nur noch den Namen der Subdomain und den Namen des Verzeichnisses eingeben müsste und der Rest (Vhost-datei, Symlinks und das Verzeichnis) auch automatisch angelegt werden würden und zwar ausgehend von den Verzeichnissen der Hauptdomain.

In meinem Fall würde das dann so aussehen, dass ich nur noch den Namen "forum" für die Subdomain und den Namen des Verzeichnisses (wohl auch "forum") eingeben und dann beim Speichern  die Symlinks (forum.miglosch.de -> /var/www/clients/client1/web3/forum) und das Verzeichnis (/var/www/clients/client1/web3/forum/) automatisch erstellt wird.

Bisher hab ich die Subdomains immer als eingeständige Site angelegt, was aber dazu führt, dass dann ein neues Web erzeugt wird, was ich ja eigentlich nicht will.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe...


----------



## Falcon37 (26. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Das heißt dass da immer noch der DNS A-Record für forum.meine-domain.tld fehlt. Du musst Dich in die Adminkonsole des DNS Servers
> ns1.softlayer.com einloggen und dort einen DNS A-Record für forum.meine-domain.tld anlegen der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist. Eine Neuinstallation von ISPConfig bringt da garnichts, da ja in ISPConfig kein Fehler vorliegt.


Aso, wieder mal herzlichen Dank 
Wollte mir weil ich den kostenlosen Support ja ziemlich beanspruche und die Entwicklung von ISPConfig unterstützten will, eine HowtoForge Subscription kaufen, aber warum kann ich nicht von meinen PayPal Guthaben zahlen? :/


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2009)

> aber warum kann ich nicht von meinen PayPal Guthaben zahlen? :/


Das weiß leider nur Paypal, wir haben uns da auch schon mal beschwert....


----------



## Falcon37 (26. Juni 2009)

Aso okay egal dann nutze ich halt Karte, dauert aber ein paar Tage länger.


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2009)

Innerhalb DE machen wir das auch auf Rechnung ohne Paypal, aber nur für 6 Monats Subscriptions. Bei Interesse schreib mir einfach eine PM mit Deiner Rechnungsanschrift und Email.


----------



## sirrus (8. Sep. 2009)

*Subdomain*

Also mit der Subdomain - ich hab das hinbekommen:

domain.de ist die Hauptseite
sub.domain.de soll die Subdomain sein.

Einrichtung:

Subdomain anlegen:
Host: sub
Domain: domain.de
Redirect Type: no flag
Redirect Pfad: http://domain.de/meinZielOrdner


----------



## isp_geek (14. Aug. 2013)

*War das wirklich die Lösung?*

Hallo Leute,

ich hole den Beitrag nochmal aus der Versenkung, weil ich gerade am selben Problem hänge. Ich mache auch ein neues Thema auf, falls gewünscht, aber erstmal mein Einwand:

War es das was gefordert war? Ich dachte, es sollte eine Subdomain (z.B. test) eingerichtet werden, die in einem Unterordner von domain.de liegt und dennoch über test.domain.de abrufbar ist.

So ist es ja keine wirkliche Subdomain, sondern eine Weiterleitung in einen Unterordner. Ich habe gelesen, dass man dafür ein neues Web anlegen solle, aber das ist (jedenf. von meiner Seite her) ja gar nicht gewollt. 
Ausserdem kann man so (z.B. Shopsysteme) nur als "in Unterordner" konfigurieren und nicht "als Subdomain", wenn so weitergeleitet wird.

Ich dachte, dass kann man mit einer .htaccess Direktive einfach bewerkstelligen - so war es bei meinem alten Provider, dass alle Unterordner im DocumentRoot auch gleich Subdomains waren - und ich diese Funktion hiermit einfach nachbauen konnte.

Zusammengefasst
http:/test.domain.de        #subdom
http://test.domain.de/img #imgdir in subdom

DocRoot test.domian.de /var/www/domain.de/web/test
ImgDir test.domian.de /var/www/domain.de/web/test/img

Keine Weiterleitung in Unterodner - es soll test.domain.de in der Adresszeile stehen bleiben ... sollte doch irgendwie gehen, oder?

lg.


----------



## isp_geek (14. Aug. 2013)

*und es subt doch ...*

So wie sich das herausstellt, ist nicht ispconfig an der Misere oder gar die Einstellungen schuld, sondern der Browser-Cache .. 

Ich testete das mit 3 Browsern, FF, GC und IE, alle speichern irgendwo die zuvor fehlerhaft eingestellten Umleitungen, sodass auch diese nach jew. Neustart des Browsers immer noch da drin waren - ipconfig /flushdns half auch nicht - ebenso Neustart von dnsmasq auf dem router. Mit meiner alten Sony-Möhre und einem "jungfreulichen" Browser, der die Subdomain noch nie angewählt hatte funktionierte es dann. Da wird man doch irre bei!

Der Vollständigkeit halber das final Update:

Subdomain erstellen >
Host: test
Domain: domain.de
Redirect Typ: noflag
Redirect Path: /test/
active: on

DNS > A Record test <serverIP> oder A (Wirdcard) * <serverIP> muss drin sein.

Ordner ../domain.de/web/test/ muss existieren und index.html[.php] enthalten.

lg isp_geek


----------



## vikozo (26. Aug. 2013)

isp_geek
danke für die kurze zusammenfassung - läuft so in 2 Minuten
cool


----------

